# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين النعت والصفة ؟

## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

إخواني : ما الفرق بين النعت والصفة ؟
أجيبوني.

----------


## التنبكتي

أخي السائل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التفريق بينهما في نظري لايخلو من تكلف ولم تثبت  أمثلته على قدم راسخة 
لذلك جنح العلامة ابن القيم في المجلد ال3 من مدارج السالكين إلى أنه
بمعنى واحد مستشهدا بتعبير البصريين ب(النعت) والكوفيين ب(الصفة)

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

النعت هي الصفة


لكن البصريين يسمونها الصفة , بينما يسميها الكوفيون النعت !


والله أعلم

----------


## دعاءشلبى

اؤيد راى الاستاذ عبيد و  افادكم الله

----------


## امين صلاح

هناك فرق بينهما على ما ذكر في الفروق اللغوية لعساكر

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

قال أبوهلال في الفروق اللغوية - (1 / 544)
الفرق بين النعت والصفة: أن النعت فيما حكى ابو العلاء رحمه الله: لما يتغير - من الصفات.
والصفة لما يتغير ولما لا يتغير فالصفة أعم من النعت.
قال فعلى هذا يصح أن ينعت الله تعالى بأوصافه لفعله لانه يفعل ولا يفعل.
ولا ينعت بأوصافه لذاته إذ لا يجوز أن يتغير.
ولم يستدل على صحة ما قاله من ذلك بشئ والذي عندي أن النعت هو ما يظهر من الصفات ويشتهر ولهذا قالوا هذا نعت الخليفة كمثل قولهم الامين والمأمون والرشيد.
وقالوا أول 
من ذكر نعته على المنبر الامين ولم يقولوا صفته وإن كان قولهم الامين صفة له عندهم لان النعت يفيد من المعاني التي ذكرناها مالا تفيده الصفة ثم قد تتداخل الصفة والنعت فيقع كل واحد منهما موضع الآخر لتقارب معناهما، ويجوز أن يقال الصفة لغة والنعت لغة أخرى ولا فرق بينهما في المعنى والدليل على ذلك أن أهل البصرة من النحاة يقولون الصفة وأهل الكوفة يقولون النعت ولا يفرقون بينهما فأما قولهم نعت الخليفة فقد غلب على ذلك كما يغلب بعض الصفات على بعض الموصوفين بغير معنى يخصه فيجري مجرى اللقب في الرفعة ثم كثرا حتى استعمل كل واحد منهما في موضع الآخر.
2194 الفرق بين النعت والوصف (1): قيل: هما مترادفان، وفرق بعضهم بينهما، بأن الوصف: ما كان بالحال المتنفلة كالقيام والقعود.
والنعت: ما كان في خلق وخلق.
كالبياض والكرم.
قيل: ولهذا لا يجوز إطلاق النعت عليه - سبحانه -، لان صفاته - سبحانه - لا تزول.
قلت: ويرده ما في الادعية المأثورة.
ومن ذلك (2): " يا من عجزت عن نعته أوصاف الواصفين ".
وغير ذلك من الادعية.
قال ابن الاثير: " النعت وصف الشئ بما فيه من حسن، ولا يقال في القبيح، إلا أن يتكلف، فيقال: نعت سوء.
والوصف،
يقال في الحسن وفي القبيح ".

----------


## عادل سعداوي

الصفة :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: *ما دلّ على حدث وصاحبه في الحاضر* :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وتكون مشتقّة من فعل لازم وتجرّ اسم الفاعل المتعلّق بها كطاهر القلب جميل الظاهر...وهي الصفة المشبّهة باسم فاعل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
النعت : هو من التوابع الخمسة : النعت والتوكيد وعطف البيان وعطف النّسق والبدل وسمّيت بالتّوابع لأنها تتبع ما قبلها في الإعراب .أمّا النعت فـهو  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: التابع *الموضّح متبوعه والمخصّص له*  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، بكونه دالاّ على معنى في المتبوع نحو : مررت برجل كريم ، أو في متعلّق به ، نحو : مررت برجل كريم أبوه .
                                           والله أعلم .....والسلام

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

معنى كل من النعت والصفة كما ورد في لسان العرب:
*نعت* *النَّعْتُ: وَصْفُكَ الشيءَ، تَنْعَتُه بما فيه وتُبالِغُ في وَصْفه؛ والنَّعْتُ: ما نُعِتَ به.* *نَعَته يَنْعَتُه نَعْتاً: وصفه. ورجل ناعِتٌ مِن قَوم نُعَّاتٍ؛ قال الشاعر:* *أَنْعَتُها، إِنِّيَ من نُعَّاتِها* *ونَعَتُّ الشيءَ وتَنَعَّتُّه إذا وصَفْته.* *قال: واسْتَنْعَتُّه أَي اسْتَوْصَفْتُه. واسْتَنْعَتَه: اسْتَوْصَفه.* *وجمعُ النَّعْتِ: نُعُوت؛ قال ابن سيده: لا يُكَسَّر على غير ذلك.* *والنَّعْتُ من كل شيء: جَيِّدُه؛ وكل شيء كان بالغاً تقول: هذا نَعْتٌ أَي جَيِّدٌ. قال: والفَرَسُ النَّعْتُ هو* *الذي يكون غايةً في العِتْقِ.* *وما كان نَعْتاً؛ ولقد نَعُتَ يَنْعُتُ نَعاتةً؛ فإِذا أَرَدْتَ أَنه تَكَلَّف فِعْلَه، قلت: نَعِتَ. يقال: فرس نَعْتٌ* *ونَعْتة، ونَعِيتة ونَعِيتٌ: عَتيقةٌ، وقد نَعُتَتْ نَعاتَةً. وفرس نَعْتٌ ومُنْتَعِتٌ إذا كان موصوفاً بالعِتْقِ والجَوْدَةِ* *والسَّبْقِ؛ قال الأَخْطل:* *إِذا غَرَّقَ الآلُ الإِكامَ عَلَوْنَهُ         بمُنْتَعِتاتٍ، لا بِغالٍ ولا حُمُرْ* *والمُنْتَعِتُ من الدواب والناس: الموصوفُ بما يَفْضِّلُه على غيره من جنسه، وهو مُفْتَعِل، من النَّعْتِ.* *يقال: نَعَتُّه فانْتَعَتَ، كما يقال: وَصَفْتُه فاتَّصَفَ؛ ومنه قول أَبي دُوادٍ الإِيادِيّ:* *نعت* *النَّعْتُ: وَصْفُكَ الشيءَ، تَنْعَتُه بما فيه وتُبالِغُ في وَصْفه؛ والنَّعْتُ: ما نُعِتَ به.* *نَعَته يَنْعَتُه نَعْتاً: وصفه. ورجل ناعِتٌ مِن قَوم نُعَّاتٍ؛ قال الشاعر:* *أَنْعَتُها، إِنِّيَ من نُعَّاتِها* *ونَعَتُّ الشيءَ وتَنَعَّتُّه إذا وصَفْته.* *قال: واسْتَنْعَتُّه أَي اسْتَوْصَفْتُه. واسْتَنْعَتَه: اسْتَوْصَفه.* *وجمعُ النَّعْتِ: نُعُوت؛ قال ابن سيده: لا يُكَسَّر على غير ذلك.* *والنَّعْتُ من كل شيء: جَيِّدُه؛ وكل شيء كان بالغاً تقول: هذا نَعْتٌ أَي جَيِّدٌ. قال: والفَرَسُ النَّعْتُ هو* *الذي يكون غايةً في العِتْقِ.* *وما كان نَعْتاً؛ ولقد نَعُتَ يَنْعُتُ نَعاتةً؛ فإِذا أَرَدْتَ أَنه تَكَلَّف فِعْلَه، قلت: نَعِتَ. يقال: فرس نَعْتٌ* *ونَعْتة، ونَعِيتة ونَعِيتٌ: عَتيقةٌ، وقد نَعُتَتْ نَعاتَةً. وفرس نَعْتٌ ومُنْتَعِتٌ إذا كان موصوفاً بالعِتْقِ والجَوْدَةِ* *والسَّبْقِ؛ قال الأَخْطل:* *إِذا غَرَّقَ الآلُ الإِكامَ عَلَوْنَهُ         بمُنْتَعِتاتٍ، لا بِغالٍ ولا حُمُرْ* *والمُنْتَعِتُ من الدواب والناس: الموصوفُ بما يَفْضِّلُه على غيره من جنسه، وهو مُفْتَعِل، من النَّعْتِ.* *وصف* *وصَف الشيءَ له وعليه وصْفاً وصِفةً: حَلاَّه، والهاء عوض من الواو، وقيل: الوصْف المصدر* *والصِّفةُ الحِلْية، الليث: الوصف وصفك الشيء بحِلْيته ونَعْته. وتواصَفُوا الشيءَ من الوصف. وقوله* *عز وجل: وربُّنا الرحمن المُستعان على ما تصفون؛ أَراد ما تصفونه من الكذب. واستوْصَفَه الشيءَ:* *سأَله أَن يَصفه له. واتَّصَف الشيءُ: أَمكن وصْفُه؛ قال سحيم:* *وما دُمْيةٌ من دُمى مَيْسَنا         نَ، مُعْجِبةً نَظَراً واتِّصافا* *اتَّصف من الوصف. واتصف الشيء أَي صار مُتواصِفاً؛ قال طرَفة بن العبد:* *إنّي كَفانيَ من أَمْرٍ هَمَمْتُ به         جارٌ، كجار الحُذاقيِّ الذي اتَّصَفا* *أَي صار موصوفاً بحُسْن الجِوار. ووصَف المُهْرُ: توجَّه لحُسْنِ السير كأَنه وصَف الشيء. ويقال* *للمهر إذا توجّه لشيء من حُسن السير: قد وصَفَ معناه أَنه قد وصفَ المشي. يقال: مَهُر حين* *وصَف. ووصَفَ المُهرُ إذا جاد مشْيُه؛ قال الشمّاخ:* *إذا ما أَدْلَجَتْ، وصَفَتْ يداها         لها الإدْلاجَ، لَيلةَ لا هُجوع* *يريد أَجادت السير. وقال الأَصمعي: أَي تَصِف لها إدلاجَ الليلة التي لا تَهْجَعُ فيها؛ قال القُطامي:* *وقِيدَ إلى الظَّعِينةِ أَرْحَبيٌّ         جُلالٌ هَيْكَلٌ يَصِفُ القِطارا* *أَي يَصِفُ سِيرةَ القِطار.* *وبَيْعُ المُواصفةِ: أَن يبيع الشيء من غير رُؤية. وفي حديث الحسن أَنه كره المُواصفة في البيع؛ قال* *أَحمد بن حنبل: إذا باع شيئاً عنده على الصفة لزمه البيع؛ وقال إسحق كما قال؛ قال الأَزهري: هذا* *بيع على الصفة المضمونة بلا أَجل يُميَّز له، وهو قول الشافعي، وأَهلُ مكة لا يجيزون السَّلَم إذا لم* *يكن إلى أَجل معلوم. وقال ابن الأَثير: بيع المواصفة هو أَن يبيع ما ليس عنده ثم يَبتاعَه فيدفَعَه إلى* *المشتري، قيل له ذلك لأَنه باع بالصفة من غير نَظر ولا حِيازَة مِلك. وقوله في حديث عمر، رضي* *اللّه عنه: إن لا يَشِفّ فإنه يَصِفُ أَي يصفها، يريد الثوب الرقيق إن لم يبن منه الجَسد فإنه لرقَّته* *يصف البدن فيظهر منه حَجْم الأَعضاء، فشبّه ذلك بالصفة كما يصف الرجل سِلْعَته.* *وغلام وَصِيف: شابّ، والأُنثى وصِيفة. وفي حديث أُم أَيمن: أَنها كانت وصيفة لعبد المطلب أَي* *أَمة، وقد أَوصَفَ ووَصُف وَصافة. ابن الأَعرابي: أَوْصَفَ الوصِيفُ إذا تمَّ قَدُّه، وأَوصَفتِ الجارية،* *ووَصِيفٌ ووُصَفاء ووَصِيفة ووَصائفُ. وأَما أَبو عبيد فقال: وَصِيفٌ بيّن الوَصافةِ، وأَما ثعلب فقال:* *بيِّن الإيصافِ، وأَدْخلاه في المصادر التي لا أَفعال لها.* *وفي حديث أَبي ذرّ، ورضي اللّه عنه: أَن النبي، صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، قال له: كيف أَنت وموتٌ* *يُصِيب الناسَ حتى يكون البيتُ بالوَصِيف؟ الوَصِيف: العبد، والأَمة وصِيفةٌ؛ قال شمر: معناه أَن* *الموت يكثر حتى يصير موضعُ قبر يُشترى بعبد من كثرة الموت، مثل المُوتان الذي وقع بالبصرة* *وغيرها.* *وبيت الرجل: قبره، وقبر الميت: بيته. والوصيف: الخادم، غلاماً كان أَو جارية. ويقال وصُف* *الغلامُ إذا بلغ الخِدمة، فهو وصِيف بيّن الوَصافة، والجمع وُصَفاء. وقال ثعلب: وربما قالوا للجارية* *وصيفة بيّنة الوَصافة والإيصاف، والجمع الوصائف. واسْتوْصَفْت الطبيبَ لدائي إذا سأَلته أَن يصف* *لك ما تَتعالج به.* *والصِّفة: كالعِلْم والسواد. قال: وأَما النحويون فليس يريدون بالصفة هذا لأن الصفة عندهم هي* *النعت، والنعت هو اسم الفاعل نحو ضارب، والمفعول نحو مضروب وما يرجع إليهما من طريق* *المعنى نحو مثل وشبه، وما يجري مجرى ذلك، يقولون: رأَيت أَخاك الظَّريفَ، فالأَخ هو الموصوف،* *والظريف هو الصفة، فلهذا قالوا لا يجوز أَن يضاف الشيء إلى صفته كما لا يجوز أَن يضاف إلى* *نفسه لأَن الصفة هي الموصوف عندهم، أَلا ترى أَن الظريف هو الأَخ؟*

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

أشكرك يا أخي_ الأستاذ حامد_ على جهدك الطيب جزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

أشكرك يا أستاذ محمد على جهدك الطيبِ ... وفقك الله عز وجلَّ.

----------

